# Konig Manual VGA switch problem



## Splinter

Hey,

Recently I bought another computer for my desk to go along with my gaming computer and 2 23" monitors. The aim was to use my gaming computer mainly with one monitor connected directly to the pc and the other monitor going to the switch box, and when I wanted to use the other PC I would use the switch box to change the second monitor to the second PC.

I have no problems with the setup but I cant seem to set the monitors going through the switch box to the correct resolution. My monitors have the default resolution of 2048x1152 at 60Hz. The maximum resolution Windows 7 will give is 1600x1200 going through the switch box, which is rubbish to say the least.

Does anybody know the specific details of this switch box? Have I just bought the wrong switch box, does it not support the resolution i'm needing? If so, is there a decent branded box I could buy instead that supports the resolution?

Thanks


----------



## Splinter

After researching Im lead to believe that this box does not support the resolution of my monitors. Not surprised as it was only £9.

This is exactly what I need, high resolution with manual switch. Only problem is that its only available in the US, 

Does anybody know where I can get a decent quality box like this that supports high resolutions in the UK? Im willing to pay for quality!

edit: I've found a product from Belkin called Switch2. This piece of kit allows you to use one monitor with 2 PC's, BUT also allows you to use keyboards and mice with the other computer, which I don't want. What I am wondering is, can I just ignore the connectors for mouse and keyboard on the Switch2 and just plug my 2 mice and keyboards in the computers as normal, therefore just using the Switch2 for the VGA switch. 

Anybody know if it will allow me to do this?


----------



## blink182rock

Splinter said:


> After researching Im lead to believe that this box does not support the resolution of my monitors. Not surprised as it was only £9.
> 
> This is exactly what I need, high resolution with manual switch. Only problem is that its only available in the US,
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get a decent quality box like this that supports high resolutions in the UK? Im willing to pay for quality!
> 
> edit: I've found a product from Belkin called Switch2. This piece of kit allows you to use one monitor with 2 PC's, BUT also allows you to use keyboards and mice with the other computer, which I don't want. What I am wondering is, can I just ignore the connectors for mouse and keyboard on the Switch2 and just plug my 2 mice and keyboards in the computers as normal, therefore just using the Switch2 for the VGA switch.
> 
> Anybody know if it will allow me to do this?



hi . I know this is yearsss after you submitted this thread but I just got the same prob!! 
looks like ill have to get a higher end one now as well ?? did u end up getting another one ?

Thanks , Christopher


----------



## pengdehua

who can hack this site
http://www.shopping-replica.com/


----------



## pengdehua

*who can hack this site*

who can hack this site
http://www.shopping-replica.com/


----------

